# Use of Gloves



## Marat (May 8, 2009)

This excerpt is from Mark Rippetoe's Starting Strength

"Gloves have no place in a serious training program. A glove is merely a piece of loose stuff between the hand and the bar, reducing grip security and increasing the effective diameter of the bar. Gloves make bars harder to hold on to. The only legitimate use for a glove is to cover an injury, like a torn callus or a cut, where the workout is important enough to do with the injury. The desire is to prevent callus formation (possibly so as to not snag one's pantyhose) does not constitute a legitimate use."

A caveat is that he recommends chalk use, which isn't allowed in many gyms.

Thoughts?


----------



## Matrick (May 8, 2009)

I agree with him, I never use gloves unles I had a cut and was going to train in a dirty gym. there is liquid chalk that is allowed everywhere.


----------



## Patrick_01 (May 8, 2009)

Whatever your priorities are.  Mine's soft hands, so I'll always use gloves.


----------



## vader (May 8, 2009)

I never use gloves


----------



## Built (May 8, 2009)

I pull the chick card and wear gloves. I hate training without 'em.


----------



## Bradicallyman (May 9, 2009)

I use gloves, only because that is what I am used to. The first thing i did when I started lifting weights 5 years ago was buy a pair of gloves. Now it feels weird whenever I forget them.


----------



## Gazhole (May 9, 2009)

Used to train with gloves all the time, but the sessions i forgot to bring them sucked because my hands hurt. Stopped taking them after that, it was painful for a little while but at least after that it wasn't a problem anymore.


----------



## Scarface30 (May 9, 2009)

I used them for the first little while when I started lifting. But then like was mentioned in the blurb, found that my grip without gloves>>grip with gloves.


----------



## nkira (May 9, 2009)

I have to use gloves other wise I get Calluses.....


----------



## Hench (May 9, 2009)

nkira said:


> I have to use gloves other wise I get Calluses.....



Built can get away with that excuse, you can't. Pussy.


----------



## plums_jp (May 9, 2009)

nkira said:


> I have to use gloves other wise I get Calluses.....



lol...thats what your teeth are for...chew em off


----------



## vader (May 9, 2009)

haha, I have done that


----------



## nkira (May 9, 2009)

alright alright I know.....



plums_jp said:


> lol...thats what your teeth are for...chew em off






Moondogg said:


> Built can get away with that excuse, you can't. Pussy.


----------



## david100proof (May 9, 2009)

I love my gloves they give me a better grip


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 9, 2009)

I never use gloves, but I gotta admit girls do like soft hands on us guys. oh well


----------



## Minhkey (May 9, 2009)

People at my 24hour fitness wear gloves but at my high school, no one wears gloves in the weight room


----------



## vader (May 9, 2009)

HialeahChico305 said:


> I never use gloves, but I gotta admit girls do like soft hands on us guys. oh well



women like rough hands


----------



## chiquita6683 (May 9, 2009)

vader said:


> women like rough hands



Yeah I dont want a guy to have hands like me.....Id think he was gay or something


----------



## Scarface30 (May 9, 2009)

chiquita6683 said:


> Yeah I dont want a guy to have hands like me.....Id think he was gay or something



lol

that reminds me of a buddy of mine. he bought gloves to go to the gym, and I used to rag on him a lot about it. he's like "well, I don't want rough ass hands when I'm with my girl".. I said "I think she'd think it was kind of gay if your hands were as soft as hers"

he hasn't worn them since.


----------



## tatteredsaint (May 9, 2009)

I wear gloves and I still end up with calluses n rough hands , but have you ever sen someone at the gym that wears gloves but never actually lifts a weight , there are 2 at my gym all they do is ab work and run -wierd


----------



## Hench (May 9, 2009)

tatteredsaint said:


> I wear gloves and I still end up with calluses n rough hands , but have you ever sen someone at the gym that wears gloves but never actually lifts a weight , there are 2 at my gym all they do is ab work and run -wierd



Is that not how you get the perfect body, running to burn all the fat off then ab work to get a HUGE six pack, or if you work hard enough an eight pack.......


----------



## Merkaba (May 9, 2009)

Yea fuck that.  I wear gloves.  Guess I'm just a pussy too.  Rubbing on ya girl with a half picked callus?  fuck that.


----------



## danzik17 (May 9, 2009)

Half picked?  Come on, finish the job pussy.


----------



## sexy_animal (May 11, 2009)

I don't use any lifting aids like straps, gloves, belts, joint wraps, etc... because I feel that they mess up your natural movement mechanics.  I also wear only flat soled shoes.


----------



## Marat (May 11, 2009)

sexy_animal said:


> I don't use any lifting aids like straps, gloves, belts, joint wraps, etc... because I feel that they mess up your natural movement mechanics.  I also wear only flat soled shoes.



I'm a fan of straps. I'm able to deadlift more with them. There's no chance that my grip strength can compare to my posterior chain.


----------



## rantorcha (May 11, 2009)

I use gloves for two reasons - 1) my hands kept getting ripped up because the grips on the bars at my gym are that really granualated, rough metal and 2) the gloves I use have wrist supports and I have had trouble with my wrists in the past.

However, now I use these new things I found called "Lynx Grips".  These things are awesome!


----------



## sexy_animal (May 11, 2009)

m11 said:


> I'm a fan of straps. I'm able to deadlift more with them. There's no chance that my grip strength can compare to my posterior chain.



I have a personal philosophy that the body is only as strong as it's weakest link.  I would rather lift less and be a healthy, functional human machine, rather then overload a weak point and risk the inevitable injury.

IMHO, grip is a major component of strength.  It's right up there with a strong glute drive, and having a functionally strong core.  I really liked the ideas in Pavel's The Naked Warrior.


----------



## Hench (May 11, 2009)

sexy_animal said:


> I have a personal philosophy that the body is only as strong as it's weakest link.  I would rather lift less and be a healthy, functional human machine, rather then overload a weak point and risk the inevitable injury.
> 
> IMHO, grip is a major component of strength.  It's right up there with a strong glute drive, and having a functionally strong core.  I really liked the ideas in Pavel's The Naked Warrior.



Sorry, that’s rubbish. 

My take: how on earth would your hands and forearms (very small muscles) be anywhere near as strong as your ENTIRE posterior chain? I’m sure your 'personal philosophy' sounds great in your head (we all have a few of those that we like to cling to, lol) but as with most things we assume, it has flaws


----------



## sexy_animal (May 11, 2009)

I'm not going to argue with you because you're clearly coming from a bodybuilding school of thought, and I'm not.  I'm more concerned with what my body can do without the assistance of devices.  For example in the MMA if your grip gives out, you're fucked because you can't utilize the rest of your strength.  

I also understand that this is a bodybuilding forum, so lets just leave it at that.  Like i said, it's a "personal philosophy".


----------



## Hench (May 11, 2009)

sexy_animal said:


> I'm not going to argue with you because you're clearly coming from a bodybuilding school of thought, and I'm not.  I'm more concerned with what my body can do without the assistance of devices.  *For example in the MMA if your grip gives out, you're fucked because you can't utilize the rest of your strength. *
> 
> I also understand that this is a bodybuilding forum, so lets just leave it at that.  Like i said, it's a "personal philosophy".



I can completely understand this, from my experience your grip will get weaker once you start using straps unless you add extra grip work to your program.


----------



## Marat (May 11, 2009)

Moondogg said:


> from my experience your grip will get weaker once you start using straps unless you add extra grip work to your program.




Anybody have any opinion on this statement? I deadlifted for a few years without straps, but now since I'm getting the weight up a bit, i've decided to start using them. Been using them for about a month or two and noticed that on my warmup sets, where I don't use the straps, I have an easier job holding onto the bar.

Thoughts on this?


----------



## Gordo (May 12, 2009)

Chalk may not be allowed but sometimes you can get away with liquid chalk (dustless)...go to a climbing store, they'll have it for a couple 'a bucks.

Hook grip works pretty good, it feels like your thumbs are going to pull out of their sockets at first but that goes away and becomes quite comfortable. It's a really solid grip on a pull.

We don't have them at our gym, but if you can get a hold of a ez-grips or a thick bar.... that is supposed to help grip and forearm strength


----------



## MeatheadSam (May 12, 2009)

I Never use gloves. I prefer direct contact with the bar. I do however use straps on occasion but not often.


----------



## DIVINITUS (May 12, 2009)

I used to use gloves, until I lost one in a move...been lifting now for 4-5 months without them.  My hands burn like the sun while deadlifting, but getting used to it.  Want to check out straps for my deads soon though, never used them, but have heard good things.


----------



## readyformore (May 12, 2009)

i got to reasons that i wear gloves, 
first and most important, my wrists hurt if i lift heavy with out them (my gloves have wrist supports) 
second... GIRLS LIKE SOFT HANDS lol (from exp) 
i never met a girl that liked rough hands all up on her...


----------



## Gazhole (May 13, 2009)

I've never had the reason to use gloves or straps other than what i wanted to use at the time.

My grip is pretty good, i've never had trouble holding onto any sort of weight, hands or wrists don't hurt, etc etc.


----------



## Kevsworld (May 13, 2009)

I think it is just a personal preference.  If you don't like callous hands, use gloves.  If you like to lift bare-handed, use chalk.  

The idea that gloves can't be used by a serious lifter is a bunch of macho bullcrap.


----------



## Gazhole (May 13, 2009)

Kevsworld said:


> I think it is just a personal preference.  If you don't like callous hands, use gloves.  If you like to lift bare-handed, use chalk.
> 
> The idea that gloves can't be used by a serious lifter is a bunch of macho bullcrap.



End the end of the day who cares, right?

I agree with the fact that you're only as strong as your weakest link and that if you took the straps away a few people couldn't lift as much weight, but at the same time i don't think anybody here is saying straps make the lifter.

Straps, no straps, if you're deadlifting a lot of weight you're deadlifting a lot of weight.


----------



## MeatheadSam (May 13, 2009)

readyformore said:


> second... GIRLS LIKE SOFT HANDS lol (from exp)
> i never met a girl that liked rough hands all up on her...



That is what tongues are for.


----------



## westb51 (May 13, 2009)

I use these and they are, by far, the best I've ever used.

I didn't always use them, but once I started, if I ever forgot them I sure missed them.


----------



## Merkaba (May 13, 2009)

MeatheadSam said:


> That is what tongues are for.



rookie????  The more the better.  One tongue and two hands at the same time.  

Ok other forum.....

lol


----------



## nkira (May 20, 2009)

I found these gloves lying around, don't know what they are but the fabric is cotton elastic combo and the little blue dots are rubber.

I have been using this for a week now and they are simply great....I was little skeptical about the durability of rubber dots but not a single one has come off!!

I found them in my bro's cupboard  (He's out of country for work purpose)

Fitting is nice too...almost skin tight!! and cotton keeps palms dry. 

Calluses reduced too.


----------



## the7zen (May 20, 2009)

looks like some kind of garden gloves....hey if it works...great


----------



## nkira (May 20, 2009)

I really don't know what kind of gloves they are.....will ask bro when he comes back.


----------



## the7zen (May 20, 2009)

"Fitting is nice too...almost skin tight!! and cotton keeps palms dry. "

Cotton keeps palms dry - may be i should try these, my palms always sweat and the regular workout gloves stink a lot after couple of uses, this i can atleast wash and reuse


----------



## westb51 (May 20, 2009)

those look like the gloves they give people that deal with cardboard boxes


----------



## nkira (May 20, 2009)

Give them a try if you can get them......best gloves I ever tried, i even ditched my new lather gloves for this ones.


----------



## plums_jp (May 20, 2009)

try latex gloves... (surgical little ones)... they will give you mad grip, plus you look hard


----------



## nkira (May 20, 2009)

I hate the smell they leave behind....


----------



## jmorrison (May 20, 2009)

Those are the same kind of gloves we use out on the oil rigs.  We call them "meat bags" so that when you get your hand smashed you can find all of your fingers easily.


----------



## nkira (May 20, 2009)

Your joking! Right?



jmorrison said:


> Those are the same kind of gloves we use out on the oil rigs.  We call them "meat bags" so that when you get your hand smashed you can find all of your fingers easily.


----------



## jmorrison (May 20, 2009)

nkira said:


> Your joking! Right?



No, not at all

Hand injuries are fairly common, although with the newer technology you don't see nearly as many people getting hurt.  Don't know too many old timers out here with all their fingers though!


----------



## nkira (May 20, 2009)

That's scary stuff......You watch when you work pal.


----------



## plums_jp (May 22, 2009)

well i work on a rig in Canada, and we have much higher safety standards... i dont think the american oil patch has any standards period...


----------



## jmorrison (May 22, 2009)

Yeah, and the brits have an even better safety history.  But no one can dig a hole like us!


----------



## plums_jp (May 23, 2009)

jmorrison said:


> Yeah, and the brits have an even better safety history.  But no one can dig a hole like us!



LOL... funniest thing ive ever heard... lies


----------



## jmorrison (May 23, 2009)

Funniest thing you have EVER heard?  Man...that sucks

Don't be mad just becuase your roughnecks are too covered in maple syrup to grab the slips!

All in good fun my beaver pelt wearing northern neighbor!  Ay?


----------



## plums_jp (May 24, 2009)

nooo doot aboot it....


----------



## nkira (May 24, 2009)

What?? 


plums_jp said:


> nooo doot aboot it....


----------



## MeatZatk (May 24, 2009)

I bought these recently.  Only used them for back workouts so far, but will probably start using them more often.

Performance Grips


----------



## juggernaut (May 24, 2009)

I'm damn proud of my callouses. I keep getting them and slicing them off. My wife hates them but loves the way it feels when I hold her hand. She says she feels secure.


----------



## nkira (May 24, 2009)

They are not like the one's you wear, don't they fall off once you leave the bar?



MeatZatk said:


> I bought these recently.  Only used them for back workouts so far, but will probably start using them more often.
> 
> Performance Grips


----------



## MeatZatk (May 24, 2009)

they sort of adhere to the bar, but yes, after a while they might fall off.  It doesn't bother me though, just pick 'em up and do another set.


----------



## juggernaut (May 24, 2009)

youre all fat pussies. Be proud wear your callouses with pride!!


----------



## PainandGain (May 25, 2009)

I find when using gloves, I am stronger on any lift where i have to use my hands.

So I use them because I care about getting bigger and stronger, if you don't
then don't use them.

And the bit about women not liking soft hands?
that's total bullshit.
You think girls like being scratched up? Most don't.


----------



## shouse94 (May 25, 2009)

I get way better grip w/o gloves. With chalk, no comparison.


----------



## juggernaut (May 26, 2009)

PainandGain said:


> I find when using gloves, I am stronger on any lift where i have to use my hands.
> 
> So I use them because I care about getting bigger and stronger, if you don't
> then don't use them.
> ...


who said I was married to a normal woman? She's a bit of a "mega-bitch" in her own words. She wears it well. Kind of like that chick on toolbelt diva...but my wife is great at beating someone's ass.


----------



## juggernaut (May 26, 2009)

PainandGain said:


> I find when using gloves, I am stronger on any lift where i have to use my hands.
> 
> So I use them because I care about getting bigger and stronger, if you don't
> then don't use them.
> ...


who said I was married to a normal woman? She's a bit of a "mega-bitch" in her own words. She wears it well. Kind of like that chick on toolbelt diva...but my wife is great at beating someone's ass.


----------



## nkira (May 26, 2009)

Seems like shes the right match for you buddie....

I don't even want to imagine you two fighting or arguing or debating....


----------



## ALBOB (May 27, 2009)

I wear golves during pressing movements because my hands sweat and the golves allow me to get a firm grip without slipping.

I also use straps for deadlifts and rows, but only on my max sets.  No matter what you do, your back will always be stronger than your hands.  I don't want to limit my back development just because I was too "proud" to wear straps.


----------



## juggernaut (May 29, 2009)

nkira said:


> Seems like shes the right match for you buddie....
> 
> I don't even want to imagine you two fighting or arguing or debating....


we fight well together. If there was anyone I should be matched with, it's my Sandy.  We're opposites, but we fill gaps in each other's personality. 
To this day, 17 years later, I still get butterflies when I hear her coming home from work.


----------



## nkira (May 29, 2009)

Jugge, That's nice to know.......So you do have a good side


----------



## Chubby (May 29, 2009)

I use lifting hooks when doing deadlift and bendover row to support my wrist joint.  I don't use any gloves.


----------



## juggernaut (May 29, 2009)

nkira said:


> Jugge, That's nice to know.......So you do have a good side


ancient chinese secret!!


----------



## T_man (Jun 10, 2009)

I just did a home back workout.
I have a hook for a punching bag hanging from the ceiling, but i just wrap my guita strap doubled over it and do zero grip pullups.
I then go under my double decker bed and place my legs on the desk under it, and put a bag with weights on my back and use the bars supporting my matress on the top to do rows and face pulls with weights in my bag. I then use the guitar strap inbetween the "spine" of the bars underneath to do like t-bar rows with body weight but i found the weight of my body + weights in my back to be too heavy when using my guitar strap and I end up getting sore red spots just below where my calouses are. 

I would definately use gloves if i had them in this instance.


----------



## westb51 (Jun 11, 2009)

T_man said:


> ...I then go under my double decker bed and ...




being from the UK, is it a double decker bus bunk bed?


----------



## signedup (Jun 12, 2009)

Guys here seem to be more worried about rough hands than anything else.


----------



## T_man (Jun 12, 2009)

i just thought i would use a term everyone knew, just incase people overseas didn't understand

and my hands were actually sore, it hurt to write the next day, kinda like a burn


----------



## BigBackGrips (Dec 10, 2009)

*These will give you a solid, no-slip grip on all bars.*

Hi. We're a new sponsor here. We agree gloves are next to worthless or worse. Which is why we make these. And I hope this does not seem self serving, (well it is, but people who try our grips always end up saying, "Hey, you were right!" so it's serving everyone.) 

Anyway, if you're looking do a little more weight and get those last few reps, that's what we make these for. Yes, they'll protect your hands and make the bar feel really good, but they will really give you a better workout. We'll posting a few demo videos (we sponsor Muscle Beach Venice and film there.) By the way, Jeremy is a really serious lifter from Chico, California. And he does not say he likes something if he doesn't.






YouTube Video


----------



## dakotaanddarcy (Oct 4, 2014)

Kevsworld said:


> I think it is just a personal preference.  If you don't like callous hands, use gloves.  If you like to lift bare-handed, use chalk.
> 
> The idea that gloves can't be used by a serious lifter is a bunch of macho bullcrap.



thank you! thank you! thank you! thank you! so true!

sadly there's so much bullying in training. I use threads like this to learn how to teach my son to be stronger then peer pressure, bullies and aggression. to make his training decisions for himself instead of being pushed by popular vote. or worse trading true success for fashion.


----------

